# What color is my foal??



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She does look like a grullo to me but if dad was a gray, that's impossible. Do you have any pictures of dad? Was he about the same shade as her?

She's a cutie, whatever color she is .


----------



## mbubs13 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you! She is a cutie. I posted mom and dad.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's hard to tell from just the one picture, but I'd bet money that Dad is also a grullo. That would certainly explain where she got the dun gene...and it wasn't from mom.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I think smrobs nailed it explaining the color. I just had to comment on the fact that mare & sire both have a lot of color and baby got nothing out of all that chrome but a star. Not that there's anything wrong with that because she's still a cutie, just shaking my head at the ever confusing world of color genetics.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Very cute, that's what colour she is


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Dad's not grey, he is black IMO. Appy tends to really mess around with how colours display.

Do you have any more pictures of your foal as a newborn (up to about a month old)?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

smrobs said:


> It's hard to tell from just the one picture, but I'd bet money that Dad is also a grullo. That would certainly explain where she got the dun gene...and it wasn't from mom.


How would you know that? Mom could very well carry dun. It can sometimes be very difficult to see dun factor in an Appy that has a large blanket and is a varnish roan to boot...


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

smrobs said:


> She does look like a grullo to me but if dad was a gray, that's impossible. Do you have any pictures of dad? Was he about the same shade as her?
> 
> She's a cutie, whatever color she is .


Technically this isn't true a horse can be born grulla with gray and the gray gene covered it up. The appy appears to be black based but its hard to tell about dun with the appy genes present, I don't see any gray. I'd like to look at more pics of the foal as well. I kinda wonder is the baby is just black with baby primitive markings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Faceman said:


> How would you know that? Mom could very well carry dun. It can sometimes be very difficult to see dun factor in an Appy that has a large blanket and is a varnish roan to boot...


Daddy is the appy, not Momma


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Technically this isn't true a horse can be born grulla with gray and the gray gene covered it up. The appy appears to be black based but its hard to tell about dun with the appy genes present, I don't see any gray. I'd like to look at more pics of the foal as well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's what I was thinking. We didn't have pics yet at that point so thinking along the lines of "true" genetic gray there could be anything under he gray gene!

I agree however that the sire doesn't appear to carry the gray gene but is probably black based with a blanket and varnish. It's very possible that he's grullo but its difficult to say for sure because of how appy patterns mess with color. Mom us definitely not carrying dun as there is no dilution to her coat.

Unless there's some chance the mare was exposed to another stallion I'd say the appy stallion is grullo and baby is too.

Also, there's the possibility that baby could varnish out if he inherited the appy gene from the sire. I for one think he's adorable as-is though  I love grullos!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Chiilaa said:


> Daddy is the appy, not Momma


Duh...senior moment...


----------



## mbubs13 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help and information! I do have more pics of my foal that I will post later. I don't have much info on dad as he was a craigslist buy and his previous owner didn't know either. But he is for sure the sire.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I would need more pictures of the filly as a newborn to be certain, but looking at the three we have, I am not convinced she is grulla at all. I think she is a black foal with foal countershading causing a dorsal. I would expect a grulla foal to be much closer to this colour when newborn:


----------



## mbubs13 (Aug 4, 2013)

Chiilaa said:


> I would need more pictures of the filly as a newborn to be certain, but looking at the three we have, I am not convinced she is grulla at all. I think she is a black foal with foal countershading causing a dorsal. I would expect a grulla foal to be much closer to this colour when newborn:


She has had a dorsal stripe since day 1. Ive attached more pictures. Unfortunately, none of them really show it.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Ah now with those pictures I can definitely say she is grulla - it wasn't that I couldn't see a dorsal, it was the shade of her coat in that picture. A black foal looks that colour, but now I can see it was the lighting of the picture, not her actual coat. 

Which means that daddy has to be grullo himself, as momma definitely isn't dun. Daddy definitely isn't grey either.


----------

